# D7000 & SB-700 CLS question



## thephotoroom (Oct 10, 2011)

Using a D7000 and a SB700. I was under the assumption that i could fire the speedlight remotely using my camera as the commander. 

Is that only possible by triggering the speedlight with the on board camera flash? I found the menu where I can dial down the individual flash exposure levels to minimize the effect of the on camera flash but there is still some light that gets recorded.  

I was hoping to be able to set the flash up remotely and have that be the ONLY light source, wirelessly triggered from camera body to flash unit without firing the onboard flash.  

Anyone figure this out or am I dreaming?


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 10, 2011)

If you set the onboard flash to -- then it only fires a pre-flash to communicate with the remote flash... there shouldn't be any contribution to the exposure from the pop-up flash. 

You can also get a plate that will fit into the hotshoe that covers the onboard flash.. that turns the output into IR so it will still communicate with the remote (like the R1 flash setup uses). Using the D7000 in Commander mode requires the flash to communicate with the remote.. no way around it.   Nikon Store - SG-31R IR Panel for Built-In Flash

You might consider picking up some of the inexpensive radio triggers if you are shooting in manual mode.. works far better, especially in bright daylight. Of course, if you are wanting to use TTL.. then the more expensive pocket wizards might be best.


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2011)

But the built-in flash can only generate an IR trigger signal by also producing some visible light too.

Check this out: Nikon SG-31R IR Panel for Built-in Flash Repl - 4905

Here is info on the accessory at Nikon: SG-31R IR Panel for Built-In Flash from Nikon


----------



## thephotoroom (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks for the links folks. Checking them out now and learning all the EXPANSIVE menu's!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 11, 2011)

I hated CLS for the unreliability to fire the flashes and now use Craigslist pocket wizards for remotes


----------



## KmH (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep. Because CLS is an optical system, you have to be pretty savvy to make CLS work well.

Radio triggering is way better.


----------



## andrewleephoto (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah i second that, I've heard that pockt wizards can go up to 150 meters or so.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 11, 2011)

andrewleephoto said:


> yeah i second that, I've heard that pockt wizards can go up to 150 meters or so.



Mine work further than I cared to walk when I checked mine for distance. They are rated up to 1600 ft if I recall.


----------

